# Do you think duckmasterdrew777777 is posting too many polls?



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

*Do you think duckmasterdrew7777777 is posting too many polls?*​
Heck no fill the whole page with polls46.45%yeah but it's not so bad though23.23%Yeah he has waaaaay tooo much time on his hands1524.19%would someone find him a cute girl to occupy his time so there are no more polls!4166.13%


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

:toofunny:


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I think Duckmasterdrew is about fourteen years old and has way to much time on his hands. He probably would'nt know what to do with a girlfriend if he had one. He would probably put out a poll to figure what he should do next.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

oke: hahaha


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nah, I look forward to duckmasterdrews polls about really really really really really really really really really really really hot chicks! :eyeroll:

Did I mention that they were REALLY hot?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Agreed, but still saying wow at 7 am.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I thought we already had a resident "poll staffer"? Do we have room for two of them? :huh:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

:toofunny:

my god for polls, maybe there should be a limit per month or something


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

:toofunny: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Wow


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

:rollin: :lol: :rollin: :lol: :rollin: :lol: :rollin: :lol: :rollin: :lol: :rollin: :lol: :rollin: :lol: :rollin:

Sorry, I couldn't help but post on this topic. He just wants to be one of the guys!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Glad to see you back.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yea but i cant really talk because ive been known to post my share of polls.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

welcome back Ranger Compact, some of us missed you while you were gone. :beer:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yea its because of comments like that she left and probably wont be coming back. There is an explanation of why she posted and i know why.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

gooseboy said:


> Yea its because of comments like that she left and probably wont be coming back. There is an explanation of why she posted and i know why.


 What comment are you talking about? If you have some issue bring it up?


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey i apologize i realize i assumed you were bieng sarcastic and you werent unlike some people. I am talking about people saying things like oh youll be back in a month. Once again i apologize.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

All i know is duckmasterdrew777777 may not have too much time on his hands but maybe too much of something else  .................


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

greenheadfallon said:


> All i know is duckmasterdrew777777 may not have too much time on his hands but maybe *too much *of something else  .................


Shouldn't that read too _little_ in his hand? :rollin:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:lol: I should Have thought of that :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah you confused me with that one too. Too much lead paint, perhaps?


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Did all of his posts get taken off the site?? I don't see any of them, and in my post history I got 13 posts taken away and they dissapeared. :-?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes they got deleted and if the entire threads get deleted then your post numbers will go down.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

After he came back with a vengance last night, I figured he wasn't worth the server space or the attention. So the locked threads were either moved to a secret place or deleted completely.

Robert


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up guys :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Robert A. Langager said:


> After he came back with a vengance last night, I figured he wasn't worth the server space or the attention. So the locked threads were either moved to a *secret place* or deleted completely.
> 
> Robert


The bat cave? Gitmo? Dick Cheney's lair?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Militant_Tiger said:


> The bat cave? Gitmo? Dick Cheney's lair?


Even more secret than those. Kinda like double secret probation. The place where naughty posts go never to be heard from again. I'd tell you, but I'd have to kill you. 

Robert


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Kinda like double secret probation.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

My favorite movie!!


----------

